
Medicine Crow, one of the last links to Battle of Little Bighorn, dies at 102 - YeGoblynQueenne
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/apr/04/native-american-war-chief-joseph-medicine-crow-dies-aged-102
======
PhilWright
Would have been a more interesting story to actually hear some of the actual
retelling of what happened from the scouts that were with Custer.

